# (A) Rocky Mountain Reaper 24" - ein Kanadier für den Kanadier



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich bin ja selber schuld.....ich nehme den Kerl mit in den Bikepark, ziehe ihn in jeder freien Minute mit dem Tow-Whee zum local Trailhead und/oder gehe mit ihm auf den Pumptrack.
Ergebnis > völlig angefressen, liesst lieber Freeride oder WOMTB als Comics und schaut nur noch Fabio Wibmer Videos statt Ninjago. Ziel erreicht  
Aber, was wünschen sich die Jungs? Ein Bike wie Fabio, ein full suspension. Hat Papa ja auch.
Also nach einem Vpace Moritz 26, passend zu seinem Max26, Ausschau gehalten. Gibt`s nicht. Aber weiterhin alle bekannten Portale/Plattformen gescannt. Dann Ende Januar poppt etwas auf was ich bisher nie auf em Schirm hatte, ein Rocky Mountain Reaper 24". Standort Zentralschweiz, guter Zustand, ausgerüstet mit 24" Laufrädern, aufrüstbar mit 26" Laufrädern. Produkt aus Vancouver BC, passt ja! Meine Frau ist gebürtig von dort und der Kurze ist ja auch unter anderem Kanadier 👍
Der aufgerufene Ocassions-Preis könnte in Anbetracht des unglaublichen Neupreises von 2`400 Fr. sogar als günstig durchgehen. Gibt ja noch einen kleinen Bruder, Wertverlust geht bei hochwertigen Kinderrädern sowieso gegen null... also Preis spielt keine Rolle 🤦‍♂️
Vorab natürlich die spärlich erhältlichen Infos gegoogelt. Tenor unisono, geile Geo, kindgerechte Federelemente durch geringe Übersetzung aber sackschwer. In einem kanadischen Review war von 12.5kg (!!) die Rede. Geht`s noch?
Egal. Fix angerufen, Puh, erster! Nach der Arbeit schnell die Stunde in die Berge gefahren und das Ding abgeholt.
Beim einladen ins Auto hab ich mir fast die Schulter ausgerenkt. die 12.5kg entsprechen der Wahrheit. Auf der Rückfahrt ratterte dann bereits die Optimierungsliste durch den Kopf.
Ziel: Gewicht runter (auf 10kg) und Performance hoch.







Ausgangsbasis. Letztendlich bleibt nur das Rahmen-Gabel-Set und die Kurbel, der Rest muss weg.
Termin Fertigstellung, Ostern.


----------



## rzOne20 (23. Februar 2021)

Wir ham das selbe, bin schon gespannt 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivenl (23. Februar 2021)

*lese mal mit. Preise würden mich interessieren, haben einige Jungs im Verein die ein fully suchen


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wir ham das selbe, bin schon gespannt 🤩


Ah, cool! Berichte doch mal. Fahrt ihr schon mit 26"?


Ivenl schrieb:


> *lese mal mit. Preise würden mich interessieren, haben einige Jungs im Verein die ein fully suchen


Puh, schwierig. Soll preislich min. 500-700€ unter dem Neupreis vom Vpace Moritz liegen. So als persönliches Ziel. Bezahlt hab ich für den oben gezeigten Klumpen ca. 1`200€. Dazu gab`s noch einen Satz neuer Reifen.
Laufräder, Bremse und Schaltkomponenten hab ich bereits verkauft. Dafür hab ich das hier gekauft. 







Vpace Laufradsatz 24". Bestehend aus WTB XC 21 und Vpace naben (Novatec). Gewicht 1`300g, Ersparnis zum Vorgänger-LRS 500g.
Kassette XT 11/46 lag noch fast neu rum.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Februar 2021)

Da das Bike hauptsächlich als ein Trailbike und nicht als ein Bikepark-Bomber funktionieren soll, sind die Reifen ein Kompromiss.




Rocket Ron 24 x 2.35 mit je ca. 602g

Rollen gut, bauen schön breit und sind easy tubeless montiert.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2021)

Bremsscheiben sind KCNC in 2x 160mm












Schnellspanner ZTTO, titan

tubeless montiert sieht das ganze dann so aus


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2021)

gestern Abend hat der Sensenmann dann seine Hüllen fallen lassen. die ursprünglich verbauten Teile haben auch bereits ihren Weg zu ihrem neuen Besitzer aufgenommen und werden an einem anderen Kinderrad Platz finden.
Der Rahmen ist sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, alle Lager sind ohne Spiel und es gibt nur minmale optische Kratzer an den neuralgischen Stellen. Das Steuerlager wurde scheinbar ohne Fett montiert und dreht etwas rauh, hier werde ich mal alles zerlegen und neu fette. Gabel und Hinterbau sprechen fein an und es gibt kein Buchsenspiel. Von daher bislang ein guter Kauf.


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2021)

Schade, dass es so wenig "Teilnahme" in diesem Forum an Aufbau-Fäden gibt.......das macht im 29er-Forum schon mehr Spass.

Na gut. Weiter gehts mit Fundstücken aus der Restekiste



Sram X01 11fach, nagelneu und X1 Shifter, gebraucht.




bei den Bremsen gibt`s keine Experimente, Shimano XT M8000


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ah, cool! Berichte doch mal. Fahrt ihr schon mit 26"?
> 
> Puh, schwierig. Soll preislich min. 500-700€ unter dem Neupreis vom Vpace Moritz liegen. So als persönliches Ziel. Bezahlt hab ich für den oben gezeigten Klumpen ca. 1`200€. Dazu gab`s noch einen Satz neuer Reifen.
> Laufräder, Bremse und Schaltkomponenten hab ich bereits verkauft. Dafür hab ich das hier gekauft.
> ...



Also wir fahren es nur 24".
Wird auch dabei bleiben, da wir durch die 3 Kinder ja schon 2 weitere Größen bereit haben. Dh der kleine wird auf das vorhandene 26" vom mittleren umsteigen.

Daher macht investieren ins Reaper bei uns auch keinen Sinn mehr. Ich denke das ab Frühjahr 2022 wieder getauscht wird.


----------



## rzOne20 (26. Februar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ah, cool! Berichte doch mal. Fahrt ihr schon mit 26"?
> 
> Puh, schwierig. Soll preislich min. 500-700€ unter dem Neupreis vom Vpace Moritz liegen. So als persönliches Ziel. Bezahlt hab ich für den oben gezeigten Klumpen ca. 1`200€. Dazu gab`s noch einen Satz neuer Reifen.
> Laufräder, Bremse und Schaltkomponenten hab ich bereits verkauft. Dafür hab ich das hier gekauft.
> ...


Wieviel legt man für diesen LRS hin?


----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wieviel legt man für diesen LRS hin?











						VPACE SL WTB Kinder Laufräder
					

Ein essentieller Bestandteil unserer Performance Kidsbikes sind unsere leichten Kinder Laufräder. Ein zuverlässiger Begleiter mit der WTB XC21 Felge mit geringer rotierender Masse und voller Tubeless Fähigkeit. Der perfekte Laufradsatz zum Nachrüsten für XC, Marathon und Trail zum attraktiven...




					www.vpace.de
				



gibt`s grad im Angebot für 199€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (26. Februar 2021)

Sattel 








Pedale


----------



## daniel77 (28. Februar 2021)

Sattel wird auf eine Elita one Carbon Stütze in 27.2, gekürzt auf 25cm montiert. Gewicht 110g, Adapterhülse Cane Creek auf 30.9


----------



## Rommos (8. März 2021)

Da schau ich gerne mal mit - auch wenn Sohnemann erwachsen ist und Enkel noch dauern


----------



## daniel77 (8. März 2021)

Rommos schrieb:


> Da schau ich gerne mal mit - auch wenn Sohnemann erwachsen ist und Enkel noch dauern



Ist eigentlich fertig und steht versteckt im Keller. Warte nur noch auf den Lenker vom Chinesen der nächste Woche kommt.


----------



## zymnokxx (9. März 2021)

Danke fürs Teilhaben lassen! 
Wieviel Kilo hast Du abspecken können?

24'' mit Möglichkeit 26'' zu verbauen hört sich interessant an! Muss mal auf meine Liste, wobei ich aktuell gerade erst 20'' suche.


----------



## daniel77 (9. März 2021)

Mit dem China-Carbon Lenker mit 680mm und dann ca. 130g und der RS Reba mit 120mm und ca. 1400g wird eine 9 vorne stehen, genau genommen sind es dann 9.7kg. Beide Teile sind aber noch im Zulauf und sollten bis Ostern dran kommen. Da sind dann fast 3kg gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zymnokxx (10. März 2021)

Ich setzt mich schon auf die Warteliste, wenn das Bike verkauft wird! 
Aktuell wird hier noch auf 12'' Cubie rumgefahren....


----------



## daniel77 (10. März 2021)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Ich setzt mich schon auf die Warteliste, wenn das Bike verkauft wird!
> Aktuell wird hier noch auf 12'' Cubie rumgefahren....


gibt noch einen kleinen Bruder....von daher lohnt es sich in gute Bikes zu investieren


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2021)

Lenker war nach zwei Monaten Versandzeit heute in der Post




720mm, 9 Grad Bend




😳


----------



## seblubb (12. März 2021)

Stell die Waage Mal auf ne ebene Fläche. 95g wären krass


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Stell die Waage Mal auf ne ebene Fläche. 95g wären krass



🤔


----------



## seblubb (12. März 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 🤔


Krass leicht. Ich zweifel deinen Messwert an 
Alternativ bitte das Dakks Zertifikat per Profilnachricht 👍


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2021)

seblubb schrieb:


> Krass leicht. Ich zweifel deinen Messwert an
> Alternativ bitte das Dakks Zertifikat per Profilnachricht 👍






hattest Recht 🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## daniel77 (12. März 2021)

RS Reba RL mit 1521g
da kommt noch etwas Schaft weg und den LO braucht hier niemand. Sollte dann bei 1400 liegen


----------



## seblubb (12. März 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> LO braucht hier niemand








						Ladies only!
					






					www.mtb-news.de
				



🧐


----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2021)

Fertig! Der Osterhase hat vollstens geliefert 🤘🏻
Die Reba war nur minimal leichter als die Suntour. Der Optik wegen ist die Suntour geblieben. Finales Gewicht sind 9.87kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (15. März 2021)

steht zur Wahl BdW, ihr könnt gerne voten 








						Rocky Mountain Reaper 24“
					

Trailbike für einen 7jährigenkindgerechtes Tuning von 12.5kg auf sub 10kg.Einsatz sind Trailtouren und Bikepark.Lustig ist, dass mein Sohn halb-K…




					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## RaulEndymion (15. März 2021)

Echt klasse was du da zusammengestellt hast.

So etwas in der Art mit 24" benötige ich demnächst für meinen älteren Sohnemann.


----------



## rzOne20 (15. März 2021)

Cooles Ding. Unseres is weitgehend Original, da es auch nur mehr heuer in der Familie ist steck ich da nichts mehr rein. Aber cool wärs schon _gg_

Wie geht das Voten? einfach Sternderl anklicken?


----------



## GrazerTourer (15. März 2021)

Super feines Radl!  Meinen Stern hast du!


----------



## daniel77 (15. März 2021)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Cooles Ding. Unseres is weitgehend Original, da es auch nur mehr heuer in der Familie ist steck ich da nichts mehr rein. Aber cool wärs schon _gg_
> 
> Wie geht das Voten? einfach Sternderl anklicken?


Ja einfach den Stern klicken.
Wir haben noch einen kleinen Bruder, der wird zwar erst 1 Jahr im April, da lohnt das Investment. Vor allem kann der 24" LRS auch im Vpace Max26 gefahren werden und der 26" LRS im Reaper. Von daher ist das sehr gut kompatibel.
Allerdings muss ich jetzt auch etwas aufrüsten.....

Dafür hab ich das neue Gartenhaus etwas grösser und mit Zylinderschloss geordert, da kann ich die Bikes dann lagern  🙈


----------



## rzOne20 (15. März 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ja einfach den Stern klicken.
> Wir haben noch einen kleinen Bruder, der wird zwar erst 1 Jahr im April, da lohnt das Investment. Vor allem kann der 24" LRS auch im Vpace Max26 gefahren werden und der 26" LRS im Reaper. Von daher ist das sehr gut kompatibel.
> Allerdings muss ich jetzt auch etwas aufrüsten.....
> 
> Dafür hab ich das neue Gartenhaus etwas grösser und mit Zylinderschloss geordert, da kann ich die Bikes dann lagern  🙈


Haha, wie geil. Meine bessere Hälfte liegt mir schon in den Ohren weil aktuell 9 Bikes im Gewächshaus stehen   ... aber Schienensystem für Scheune liegt schon bereit.

Der VPace LRS, wie sieht dich der an, 199 Euro wäre ja nicht die Welt. Wobei ich gar nicht weiß ob bei uns XD Freilauf oben ist?


----------



## rzOne20 (15. März 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Pedale hab ich auch auf 2 der Kinderräder. Nach 1-1,5 Jahren fehlen >50% der Pins und die Pins wo noch hier sind Kugelrund. Hast du da evtl auch eine Quelle für Pins?
Ich hab jetzt am 3ten Kinderrad KST Pedale gekauft. Will diese aber nicht entsorgen, braucht sicher jeamnd


----------



## daniel77 (17. Mai 2021)

So, das Bike wird wirklich viel gefahren und hat die Skills vom kleinen Mann ziemlich nach oben gepusht 👍🏻
Der Hinterbau funktioniert top bei dem Fliegengewicht fahrfertig von 24kg, die Suntour Gabel gab leider nur 30mm Federweg her....




Also fix die Manitou R7 MRD aus dem Hardtail eingebaut. Hat zwar nur 100mm Federweg, dafür aber die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie die 120mm Suntour. Und jetzt funzt es auch mit der Frontfederung.
Natürlich wurde bei der Gelegenheit gleich der Steuersatz gegen einen industriegelagerten von ZTTO ersetzt und ein flacher Vorbau von Wake verbaut. Gewichtsersparnis von Gabel/Steuersatz und Vorbau zu den letzten Originalteilen sind satte 550g 😲


----------



## daniel77 (18. Mai 2021)

Nochmal ein paar Pics vom Einsatz:




warmfahren




Gempen-Trails




Gempen-Nord-Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (18. Juni 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> steht zur Wahl BdW, ihr könnt gerne voten
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Bike der Woche: Rocky Mountain Reaper 24 von IBC-User daniel77 - MTB-News.de
					

Mit dem Rocky Mountain Reaper 24 hat IBC-User daniel77 nicht sich, sondern seinem Sohn den Traum vom ersten Fully erfüllt.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




hat geklappt, Danke an alle für`s voten!


----------



## daniel77 (12. Juli 2021)

Letzte Woche waren wir mit leider durchwachsenem Wetter das erste Mal mit dem Reaper im Bikepark. Der junge Mann hat es richtig krachen lassen und ist die im Bikepark Brandnertal doch recht anspruchsvollen roten Strecken ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken einfach runter. Teilweise hatte ich auf den engeren Sektionen Mühe dran zu bleiben. Insgesamt wurde die Geschwindigkeit und Airtime von Tag zu Tag höher. Das Bike hat die doch recht fordernde Woche gut weggesteckt. Nur der eine Schlammtag hat seine Spuren am Lack hinterlassen.

























Am Donnerstag geht`s dann noch zu einem langen Wochenende nach Laax und es wird der Runca- und Neverend-Trail unter die Stollen genommen.


----------



## daniel77 (10. September 2021)

Das Wetter war im Juli in Flims/Laax konsequent und hat sich leider durchgezogen....







Trotz bescheidenem Wetter sind wir den Runca- und den Neverend-Trail gefahren. War der Rinca noch mit den roten Bikepark Strecken zu vergleichen, hat der Neverend besonders bei Nässe nochmal ein anderes Skill-Level gefordert. Der junge Mann hat das aber easy mit dem Reaper gemeistert und ist alles(!) gefahren. Ich brauchte bei den glitschigen mit Wurzeln gespickten Kehren und dem teilweise recht gerölligem Teil im oberen Abschnitt ab und zu zwei Versuche....


----------



## olihu83 (21. Juni 2022)

d


----------



## olihu83 (21. Juni 2022)

Hallo daniel77
Ich habe mit interesse deine Beiträge zum Rocky Mountain Reaper gelesen! 
Unser ältester sehnt sich auch nach einem Fully.. und das Reaper steht weit oben auf der Wunschliste  
Der Junior ist nun ca. 135cm gross, was würdest Du aus eurer Erfahrung nun empfehlen, das 24" oder das 26"? Bereits letzten Sommer war er mit einem 24" unterwegs (Miete). Dieses Jahr klappt es sicherlich auch gut mit 24", im nächsten Sommer wird es aber vermutlich knapp..?
Da nach ihm noch zwei weitere Geschwister das Bike übernehmen können, werden wir vermutlich einen Neukauf tätigen. Stellt sich nur die Frage: 24" und ein leichter 26" LRS dazu, oder direkt ein 26" ?
Gruss aus dem Aargau


----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2022)

olihu83 schrieb:


> Hallo daniel77
> Ich habe mit interesse deine Beiträge zum Rocky Mountain Reaper gelesen!
> Unser ältester sehnt sich auch nach einem Fully.. und das Reaper steht weit oben auf der Wunschliste
> Der Junior ist nun ca. 135cm gross, was würdest Du aus eurer Erfahrung nun empfehlen, das 24" oder das 26"? Bereits letzten Sommer war er mit einem 24" unterwegs (Miete). Dieses Jahr klappt es sicherlich auch gut mit 24", im nächsten Sommer wird es aber vermutlich knapp..?
> ...


Hallo

es kommt etwas auf die Strecken an und wie lang die Beine von deinem Junior sind. Ich denke 26" ist bei 1.35m schon besser. Meiner ist momentan 1.31m gross und möchte noch nicht auf 26" wechseln. Ich denke aber wir testen das die nächsten Tage mal. Allerdings macht es bei der anstehenden Folgenutzung mehr Sinn das 24er zu kaufen, da es 26" Laufräder zu genüge im Gebrauchtmarkt gibt und es bei 24" sehr schwer ist etwas vernünftiges zu finden.
Bedenke auch das der Rahmen von der Grösse her der Gleiche bleibt und nur die Laufradgrösse wächst.
Wir werden ab 1.40m auf ein Vpace Moritz 275 wechseln das schon auf dem Dachboden wartet  

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (22. Juni 2022)

nochmal ein allgemeines Update:
Das Reaper läuft nun in seiner zweiten Saison problemlos und wird weiterhin vom Junior gut rangenommen. Bisher ist nur am Lack harter Verschleiss sichtbar und die Manitou R7 musste aufgrund Defekt einer Manitou Minute Super mit 120mm weichen. Die Lager der Laufräder laufen auch etwas rau aber das geht noch diese Saison. Die starre Stütze ist einer KS Lev Dropperpost gewichen und der Sram X1 Trigger mitsamt dem X01 Schaltwerk wird im Zuge von Wechsel Kette/kassette einem XX1-Modell aus gleichem Hause weichen.

Einsätze 2022_:







ab März unzählige Hometrails Abfahrten




Eröffnung Bikepark Saison in Todtnau im April




mal wieder BP Brandnertal 




vergangenes WE erster Renneinsatz beim BK Kids Cup im Alpenbikepark Chur

und wir haben noch viel vor dieses Jahr


----------



## olihu83 (22. Juni 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> es kommt etwas auf die Strecken an und wie lang die Beine von deinem Junior sind. Ich denke 26" ist bei 1.35m schon besser. Meiner ist momentan 1.31m gross und möchte noch nicht auf 26" wechseln. Ich denke aber wir testen das die nächsten Tage mal. Allerdings macht es bei der anstehenden Folgenutzung mehr Sinn das 24er zu kaufen, da es 26" Laufräder zu genüge im Gebrauchtmarkt gibt und es bei 24" sehr schwer ist etwas vernünftiges zu finden.
> Bedenke auch das der Rahmen von der Grösse her der Gleiche bleibt und nur die Laufradgrösse wächst.
> ...


Hoi Daniel
BEsten Dank für deine Bemerkungen! Speziell der Hinweis zum Gebrauchtmaktes bzgl. 26" vs 24". Das 24" ist natürlich auch noch etwas günstiger in der Anschaffung, da liegt dann der 26" LRS gebraucht auch noch gut drin. 
Grüsse
OLi


----------



## daniel77 (2. August 2022)

Wir sind jetzt mit 1.31m auf 26" gewechselt:




Im Zuge des Laufradwechsels wurde auch der komplette Antrieb (Kette, Kassette, Kettenblatt) erneuert.
Die Lager vom Hinterrad des 24" Vpace LRS sind nach knapp 1.5 Jahren durch....


----------



## Ivenl (2. August 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wir sind jetzt mit 1.31m auf 26" gewechselt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willst du den 24er lrs loswerden? 😏


----------



## daniel77 (2. August 2022)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Willst du den 24er lrs loswerden? 😏


Nope, gibt noch einen kleinen Bruder 😉


----------



## daniel77 (21. Dezember 2022)

Die Saison `22 ist zu Ende und damit Jahr 2 mit dem Reaper. Der Pilot ist mittlerweile 1.37m gross und es würde wahrscheinlich noch je nach Wachstum eine dritte Saison herhalten. Allerdings ist der "Sweet-Spot" nun fast überschritten und die Vorbaulänge und Auszug Dropper-Post müsste für die nächste Saison angepasst werden.

Auch die zweite Jahreshälfte wurde das Bike nicht geschont und wird zum Jahreswechsel intensiv geserviced. Wahrscheinlich läuft es noch bis Ostern `23 und wird dann vom Nachfolger abgelöst. 
Ich bin vom Konzept weiterhin überzeugt, es deckt je nach Wachstum knapp drei Saisons von 1.25m - 1.45/1.50m mit dem Laufradgrössenwechsel ab. Unser zweiter Sohn ist im Frühjahr `23 dann 3 Jahre alt und kann dann wahrscheinlich frühestens mit 6 Jahren das Reaper übernehmen. 

Folgend noch ein paar Impressionen aus diesem Jahr:

Sommerferien Molveno/Paganella










Lenzerheide




Lac Blanc




Herbstferien Finale


----------

